# Let's Write a Limerick!



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

A limerick has 5 lines with an AABBA. I'll start a limerick and you add the last line. Then you write one and let the next person write the last line, ok?

Once upon a Christmas Eve
A cat had mischief up her sleeve!
She climbed up the tree;
How naughty was she!


(Line five should have the same number of beats as lines 1 and 2, and should rhyme with them also! For those of you who never wrote a limerick!)


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

When the tree fell how she did grieve!

The kitty jumped across the stream
Unpleasant getting wet did seem.
But a big trout splashed,
So away she dashed!

(Kind of spur of the moment, but I hope this game catches on better than BC's animal couplets one.)


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

(I missed the couplets, I'm sorry to say! We should revive them.)

Ok, who's going to finish Jessica's limerick?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I will!

The kitty jumped across the stream 
Unpleasant getting wet did seem. 
But a big trout splashed, 
So away she dashed! 
Hoping all had been a bad dream! (Thanks, Amber)


There once was a kitty named Punky, 
Who considered himself quite spunky.
He grabbed Elly's tail,
And oh, did she wail!


----------



## AmberD (Dec 29, 2003)

(Jeanie, you didn't finish the limerick!)

There once was a kitty named Punky, 
Who considered himself quite spunky. 
He grabbed Elly's tail, 
And oh, did she wail!
An' climbed up the wall like a monkey!

Mine:

To Kitten, all is a wonder,
But this time Kitten did blunder.
Now Kitten's all wet
And rather upset


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Her world had been torn asunder

A kitty climbed the castle stairs
An eerie feeling raised her hairs.
There came a loud thump 
And how she did jump!

Jeanie - you should revive BC's couplet game! Here's the link:
http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=11129


----------



## CasablancasChick (Sep 20, 2004)

Poor kitty was caught unawares! 

I know of a tabby called Jake
Who spends more time asleep than awake
With his head on his paws
All we hear are his snores


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

When it comes time to play he's a flake!

There once was a kitty named Jack
Who prefered to lay on his back
When rubbing his belly
He'd turn all to jelly


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

There once was a kitty named Jack 
Who prefered to lay on his back 
When rubbing his belly 
He'd turn all to jelly
For purring, he had quite a knack!

A kitty named Yoda preferred
To sleep with the china-absurd!
But his friends he did call,
And sleep did they all


----------



## caz (Jan 22, 2004)

As if he'd had heart attack.

There was a wee cat up a tree
Who never came in for it's tea
It came 9 'o clock
Was nowhere on the block


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Jeanie's end
And right on the china they purred
or
Until shooed away by mom's word

Caz's end
And where she'd gone no one did see

A cat named Oliver liked
To be caught sitting upright
He looked quite astute
When sitting so cute


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I couldn't think of anything for Olivers!  But I did one for my Baby!  

There once was a cat named Baby
Who was just as cute as a daisy
She wanted to play outside
But then she did hide


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

A cat named Oliver liked 
To be caught sitting upright 
He looked quite astute 
When sitting so cute,
His next trick is riding a bike!

There once was a cat named Baby 
Who was just as cute as a daisy 
She wanted to play outside 
But then she did hide 
And drove her mother quite crazy!


(The new one)
There once was a guy named BC
Who was naughty as naughty could be.
Despite being told
That his antics were bold,


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

He posted them for all to see!

There was a young cat named Sigma
Who was really quite an enigma
Psi was his twin
Excepting the grin


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

There was a young cat named Sigma 
Who was really quite an enigma 
Psi was his twin 
Excepting the grin
Which to scientist mom was a stigma!


Dylan was a wee Scot's cat,
A lassie wi' a tam for a hat.
At the edge of the dock
She gazed at the loch


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Dylan was a wee Scot's cat, 
A lassie wi' a tam for a hat. 
At the edge of the dock 
She gazed at the loch
There was Nessie, can you believe that?

Ooh, that was pretty bad  

At one time Mobey, the great white kitty
Was actually pretty itty-bitty
But oh how he grew
And everyone knew


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

At one time Mobey, the great white kitty 
Was actually pretty itty-bitty 
But oh how he grew 
And everyone knew
That he was such a cute kitty! :lol: 

There once was a cat named Jinx
Who could do a dance by whinks
But oh did he fly
To a passerby


----------

